# CWC G10 1983



## Flying_aces (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey all. I've recently acquired a 1983 CWC G10, No straps. I was planning to either make my own straps or buy some, and keep it for myself, but I have an interested buyer. I'm wondering if anyone can give me an estimate for a value if I decide to sell? Prices on eBay seem to fluctuate wildly. Thanks in advance for any help. I'll try and post some photos when I can.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TWF, we don`t do valuations on this forum, ebay is your best bet, find one that appears to match yours & if it sells take that as a guide price.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Strange little fellow is CWC. Not an old company yet it somehow feels like it. I myself have a rather rare CWC stopwatch the purpose of which I haven't yet worked out. I do know it was made for the military, and if my memory serves me well, it has yards as well as intervals of time around the dial with a single centre stopwatch hand. As for values, Mach has said what needed to be said, and I wouldn't have a clue about values of pre-owned CWC watches as they so often seem to fall into a speciality section - "military."


----------



## Ed875 (Nov 6, 2017)

Value will depend on overall condition and on the service it was contracted to, particularly as in 1983 the RAF placed their only order for quartz CWC G10's. So if it has 6BB before the NSN then its rare and therefore has a higher value than an Army W10.

Try googling CWC watch 1983 and you can pick up info on prices from any current or historic adds and sales.

Also worth noting the offset hatch design introduced in 1983 continued into the first part of 84, so prices will be similar.

Hope of help,

Ed


----------



## Flying_aces (Mar 8, 2018)

thanks guys. I'm serving RAF and got it from another serving member so i'm assuming its RAF. I'll have a look at the NSN once I get it back from the horologist. Its the station padre who's interested so j'm not wanting to overcharge him.


----------



## KJH666 (May 18, 2017)

I would auction it on e-bay, I am looking for a 1983 G10 and would be an interested buyer.


----------



## Ed875 (Nov 6, 2017)

KJH666 said:


> I would auction it on e-bay, I am looking for a 1983 G10 and would be an interested buyer.


 Would recommend contacting the Military Watch Trader who sells on ebay; bought from him myself and been very pleased with the watches I've received.

Ed


----------



## KJH666 (May 18, 2017)

Ed875 said:


> Would recommend contacting the Military Watch Trader who sells on ebay; bought from him myself and been very pleased with the watches I've received.
> 
> Ed


 Thanks Ed, I have just bought a mint 1984 off him, certainly has some good stuff. Must check out if he has an 80 or 81 Navigator. One has to stop somewhere


----------



## Ed875 (Nov 6, 2017)

KJH666 said:


> Thanks Ed, I have just bought a mint 1984 off him, certainly has some good stuff. Must check out if he has an 80 or 81 Navigator. One has to stop somewhere


 Very pleased to hear you found a suitable CWC watch and I know what you mean re stopping somewhere; had quite a few G10's pass through the collection.

Regards,

Ed


----------

